# Need '66 interior floor pan pics



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi Everyone. Just finished replacing the entire floor of my '66 but now am hoping you can help. The original floor was mangled and hacked up by the previous owner, so I have no reference for installing the new bucket seat mounting brackets (from Ames). Can anyone please share any pics they have of their floor pans showing proper placement of the bucket seat mounting brackets??? I can use the seat track to align/space them properly, but need to see the exact placement on the floor pan itself.
Anything is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## pkandersen (Feb 12, 2021)

I have my 65 bare floors available. I have no idea if it is the same as the 66. I will send pictures if it will help.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Theres a thread on the PY forum right now asking the same question. 






Seat Brackets (Front), Right and Left? 67 GTO - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


Seat Brackets (Front), Right and Left? 67 GTO The Body Shop TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

pkandersen said:


> I have my 65 bare floors available. I have no idea if it is the same as the 66. I will send pictures if it will help.


Please do!


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

O52 said:


> Theres a thread on the PY forum right now asking the same question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, 052!

One more question, why do all replacement kits do not include a rear outside bolt? Only 3, instead of 4. Anyone know why this is?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Thats how they came from the factory.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

O52 said:


> Thats how they came from the factory.
> 
> View attachment 142751


Thanks Ed, that is super helpful. So the rear outboard spot is actually a bolt hole?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Look like everyone has you covered, 
FWIW here is my '66 just after a few coats of BOOM MAT so not sure they are of any further help.
Yes, the rear outward is a bolt.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Look like everyone has you covered,
> FWIW here is my '66 just after a few coats of BOOM MAT so not sure they are of any further help.
> Yes, the rear outward is a bolt.


Thanks GTOJunior!! Your input and help is ALWAYS appreciated.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey GTOJunior, I forgot to ask - how do you like the Boom Mat??? And how much did you need to do your interior floor? It looks sharp!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I used 2 18oz can and felt it was more than enough. It fit my needs and I'm pleased with the results.
I wasn't battling any loud noises at a high level, more of your basic road-noise, 
and didn't want or see a need for the added weight of the peel and stick sheet goods.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks! Your car is looking great, BTW.


----------



## Drewm (Jul 27, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> I used 2 18oz can and felt it was more than enough. It fit my needs and I'm pleased with the results.
> I wasn't battling any loud noises at a high level, more of your basic road-noise,
> and didn't want or see a need for the added weight of the peel and stick sheet goods.
> View attachment 142818


Did you use this underneath the car also?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I did not. Back in '95 when finishing up the resto I lived in coastal New Jersey and was concerned with salt, 
so we undercoated the entire underside at that time. This '66 still retains original floorboards and I wanted to be sure they stayed safe.
Not sure BOOM was available then and/or if it is something I would use on the exterior.


----------



## Drewm (Jul 27, 2021)

Mine was sandblasted 25 years ago when the original resto was started, and when they stopped, they just sprayed the whole car, top and bottom, with some kind of primer/paint. I have a few pinholes in the floorboards, but not enough that I would consider cutting them out. I was thinking using the sound deadener stick on mats on the inside, which would cover any pinholes, and some kind of undercoating on the bottom. Ill have to research more and see what exactly to use on the bottom.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I used JB weld for the pin holes in my El Camino. Worked well for a small repair


----------

